
I dropped my camera in crude oil…and it survived - tolien
https://petapixel.com/2018/11/21/i-dropped-my-camera-in-crude-oil-and-then-saved-it-from-death/
======
random878
Interesting about the camera, but terribly irresponsible and dangerous
behaviour to enter such an environment.

